
Ask HN: Why are some usernames in green? - edf13
ASK HN: Why are some usernames in green?
======
mtmail
New users with accounts less than a week old.

~~~
edf13
Thanks

------
swanson
[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented#green-...](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented#green-usernames)

